# [Ongoing] Has anyone received a premium Marriott trade 6-12 months out?



## thinze3 (Apr 26, 2014)

We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?

By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
A 2BR for mid Feb thru mid March at Mountainside.

These are all trades that were difficult before, but I'm wondering now if they are impossible.


----------



## brigechols (Apr 26, 2014)

No. Have OGS for summer 2014 at HHI, NCV, and Spain. Also have an OGS for spring break 2015 at Park City. Using a 2 br platinum Ocean Pointe for the search.


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have had an on going search for NCV Mid July 2014 - Mid August 2014, since summer 2013.

Using 3 units, nothing.
Using 1 bedroom & Studio Gold DSV, wishing I hadn't locked them off to trade.

Just recently placed request for Ko'Olina for Easter 2015 so I don't expect that one to come through for a while since we are just 12 months out.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a search ongoing for multiple properties in Hawaii (3) and Utah (2) for March '15 that has been in place for many months. I am using a Dec Waiohai that was deposited last May.

I also added Grand Ocean for summer '14 back in January. It's probably too late now for me to make that trip but I'm gonna wait a little longer.

Nothing has hit so far, but I have had some offers for lesser properties from II.  Only recently did I call II and tell them that I would two exchange fees and accept a 1BR & a studio.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Apr 26, 2014)

I am not sure if this meets your definition or not?  We deposited our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom at Marriott Manor Club with Interval - last fall I think.  I believe we may have gotten a July 4 week.  I didn't put in an on-going search until a few months ago when my younger daughter finally set her wedding date.

I placed a search for Maui Ocean Club for late June of this year and received it not long after placing the search.  I indicated we were willing to take a 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and that is what we received.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fayeoctober said:


> I am not sure if this meets your definition or not?  We deposited our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom at Marriott Manor Club with Interval - last fall I think.  I believe we may have gotten a July 4 week.  I didn't put in an on-going search until a few months ago when my younger daughter finally set her wedding date.
> 
> I placed a search for Maui Ocean Club for late June of this year and received it not long after placing the search.  I indicated we were willing to take a 1 bedroom sleeps 4 and that is what we received.



Terry's criteria was pretty steep. This doesn't look like it was 6-12 months out? And not a 2BR. Still a good trade though.

It does appear that prime trades are not there, though I thought I had seen a report of someone getting a Grande Ocean or Surfwatch summer trade. Though I can't find the posting now.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 26, 2014)

I was able to get both a Hawaii Christmas (2 bdrm) and Hawaii NYE (1 bdrm) via an II exchange.  My exchanges were both via GV 1brms.   Both occurred 11 months out.

I hope Hawaii flights from the east coast during those times get cheaper.  They are very pricey now ($1600-2000).

Anyone have a view into the potential for a Hawaii retrade within flexchange for a NYE week?  I'd like to retrade into a 2 bedroom if possible.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2014)

hangloose said:


> Anyone have a view into the potential for a Hawaii retrade within flexchange for a NYE week?  I'd like to retrade into a 2 bedroom if possible.



This is a craps shoot and if it does appear, it comes down to being at the right place at the right time. Chances of it showing up are low, chances of you snapping it up if it does appear are also low. So your chances are low, but not zero.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 26, 2014)

This is splitting hairs, but I have always considered the toughest Hawaii reservations to be February, Christmas and New Year's.  Mid-summer may be comparable for trades but it is easier to reserve two weeks at 13 months out because not as many people go for several weeks at a time in the summer.  More family trips then for only a week or two.  DC requires more points for Christmas, New Year's and President's week than for mid-summer.  The rest of February is he same number of points as the summer weeks.


----------



## Janette (Apr 26, 2014)

We have an early Feb week at Frenchman's Cove that we got through II. We were shocked to get it so early. Our trades into MFC for this time of year usually come in much later.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 26, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> This is a craps shoot and if it does appear, it comes down to being at the right place at the right time. Chances of it showing up are low, chances of you snapping it up if it does appear are also low. So your chances are low, but not zero.



Thanks. I figured the same. Worth a shot though once the time gets closer.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 26, 2014)

*Got an II trade for Grande Ocean*

Hi Thinz and Dioxide,
I did post a few weeks back that I was successful getting a late August week at Grande Ocean in Hilton Head (2 bedroom) through II, using our Marriott Desert Spring Villas II week (it's a summer week which I had reserved for late summer going into Labor Day weekend).  We had put in the request about 10 months out and got calls from II about once a month giving us a status and asking if we would want to expand our request of either dates or resorts.  We did NOT change our specific request for that week at that Resort.  We got a confirming email last month, in March, about 5 months before our reservation that the trade was confirmed.  We were thrilled, but not shocked. 
The best part is that we bought that DSV II week resale, through a classified here on TUG after having bought our previous 2 weeks at other resorts directly from Marriott over the last 15 years. 
We like having both DC/trust points and a "legacy" week to use for for planning and trading purposes.  It works well for us.
Good luck with your trade request. 
Brian


----------



## normab (Apr 26, 2014)

hangloose said:


> I was able to get both a Hawaii Christmas (2 bdrm) and Hawaii NYE (1 bdrm) via an II exchange.  My exchanges were both via GV 1brms.   Both occurred 11 months out.



We once exchanged for two weeks into HI with gold and silver units, and the exchanges came through within 2 weeks of placing them (KoOlina and Kauai Beach Club).  I am wondering if these weeks are really as prime as one might think.  Especially, I think it depends on the resorts you got.  Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Beach Club and KoOlina seem to have lots of exchange availability, even at the holidays.  If you got Waiohai, that's probably much tougher since it's a smaller resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 26, 2014)

normab said:


> We once exchanged for two weeks into HI with gold and silver units, and the exchanges came through within 2 weeks of placing them (KoOlina and Kauai Beach Club).  I am wondering if these weeks are really as prime as one might think.  Especially, I think it depends on the resorts you got.  Maui Ocean Club, Kauai Beach Club and KoOlina seem to have lots of exchange availability, even at the holidays.  If you got Waiohai, that's probably much tougher since it's a smaller resort.



When you say "once", was it before DC. I think Terry is looking for post DC prime exchanges as it seems that DC has affected II inventory for prime time.

I think that Kauai Beach Club and Ko'Olina are perhaps the two easiest resorts to exchange in to in Hawaii. Since I like to rank things, here is my ranking of easiest to most difficult Marriott Hawaii resorts to trade in to.


Kauai Beach Club
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club (original)
Waiohai
Maui Ocean Club (Lahaina  Napili Towers)
Kauai Lagoons

I think #1 and #2 are pretty close as are #3 and #4. #5 and #6 are considerably harder IMO.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 26, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> When you say "once", was it before DC. I think Terry is looking for post DC prime exchanges as it seems that DC has affected II inventory for prime time.
> 
> I think that Kauai Beach Club and Ko'Olina are perhaps the two easiest resorts to exchange in to in Hawaii. Since I like to rank things, here is my ranking of easiest to most difficult Marriott Hawaii resorts to trade in to.
> 
> ...


I agree with this whole list, but one thing still puzzles me about Ko Olina.  My brother owns an EOY at Ko Olina (not in DC) and he tried last year to exchange a Ko Olina 1BR for another Ko Olina 1BR this January.  The request was made at least 10 months ahead and he never got a hit.  He finally broadened his search and quickly got a 1BR at Kauai Beach Club.

My theory was that maybe there are a lot of owners like me who used to trade their Ko Olina units through II (we often traded our studio) but now find it is better to exchange for DC points because you get 4950 DC  points for a Ko Olina Ocean View week.  Thus the supply of Ko Olina units in II is now much lower.  Clearly it is rather easy to get Ko Olina reservations using DC points.  I could not believe he could not trade a Ko Olina 1BR for another Ko Olina 1BR, especially with the home resort preference as a tiebreaker.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 26, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC. Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...


No!

My last deposit with II wasn't a request first like I had tried the three years before without any success but we locked off the condo and we may have waited too long with doing this and depositing it in II.

Before the DC was introduced, I had an exchange within 24 hours but that was developer inventory and that is going to the trust inventory now and not to II anymore. 

I deposited the whole 2 BR condo week 12 fourteen months out and requested week 13 for last year but ended up renting a condo that I had booked for a back-up, just in case.  I even added a 2 BR condo in the original section in the last few months but nothing showed up.

My deposit expired at the end of March this year but I renewed it for another year but all I can see so far is a studio here and there.

We used 2015 points this year and that worked out very well for us and was confirmed on the spot but the skim is over 1,100 points so we will not do this again either unless we go to another location or sell or exchange our points through Greg's and Steven's website as it is easier than a direct exchange and less hassle than renting it out.  Another option is to use and enjoy the 2 BR condo which we did this year. 

That means that another week II will never get again so a week less for other Marriott owners to exchange into through II. The writing is on the wall and certainly at the resorts where owners are receiving a high point value for their week.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2014)

iconnections said:


> That means that another week II will never get again so a week less for other Marriott owners to exchange into through II. The writing is on the wall and certainly at the resorts where owners are receiving a high point value for their week.



I think this is the big issue with II trades for prime resorts in prime time. Those weeks that got a huge allotment of points simply don't show up in II anymore. People that didn't enroll them did so because they use the week most every year. Those that did enroll them won't deposit in II because Marriott gave them a better offer with gobs of points. The only II deposits we see are the few owners that didn't enroll and perhaps trade out every now and then or last minute Marriott banks. Of course post 6/20/2010 owners are forced to use II, but we generally don't encourage people to buy Hawaii to trade. There is little inventive for enrolled owners to deposit their week in to II when they can get so much more out of a DC deposit.

I think the opposite is true for low valued weeks in DC. We still see a lot of owner deposits getting in to II and Marriott seems to bulk bank weeks fairly well in advance (perhaps 4 to 7 months). Trading in to Orlando (anytime), West Palm Beach and Palm Desert (shoulder/off season) is pretty easy through II and a huge value over DC. I simply couldn't use the DC program to get the same trades I did for our 2013 deposits. I would have been over 7,000 points short. So II still seems to be the best value for trading off/shoulder season while DC seems to be best for prime season.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree with this whole list, but one thing still puzzles me about Ko Olina.  My brother owns an EOY at Ko Olina (not in DC) and he tried last year to exchange a Ko Olina 1BR for another Ko Olina 1BR this January.  The request was made at least 10 months ahead and he never got a hit.  He finally broadened his search and quickly got a 1BR at Kauai Beach Club.
> 
> My theory was that maybe there are a lot of owners like me who used to trade their Ko Olina units through II (we often traded our studio) but now find it is better to exchange for DC points because you get 4950 DC  points for a Ko Olina Ocean View week.  Thus the supply of Ko Olina units in II is now much lower.  Clearly it is rather easy to get Ko Olina reservations using DC points.  I could not believe he could not trade a Ko Olina 1BR for another Ko Olina 1BR, especially with the home resort preference as a tiebreaker.



My list was more general given that it is pretty easy to exchange in to Ko'Olina and KBC because of the lock off units and the large number of 1BR and Studio deposits. Perhaps the list would be ordered slightly differently when trying to trade in to a 2BR. In that case, I may actually move Waiohai way up to number one from number four. The face that owners can't lock off forces them to deposit a full 2BR when they want to exchange and any Marriott deposits will be the same.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> My list was more general given that it is pretty easy to exchange in to Ko'Olina and KBC because of the lock off units and the large number of 1BR and Studio deposits. Perhaps the list would be ordered slightly differently when trying to trade in to a 2BR. In that case, I may actually move Waiohai way up to number one from number four. The face that owners can't lock off forces them to deposit a full 2BR when they want to exchange and any Marriott deposits will be the same.



I agree totally, but I am still puzzled by the difficulty I discussed with a 1 BR Ko Olina to Ko Olina trade.  It is only one instance but still hard to figure.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> I agree totally, but I am still puzzled by the difficulty I discussed with a 1 BR Ko Olina to Ko Olina trade.  It is only one instance but still hard to figure.



Yes, that does seem puzzling. Though looking at the Sightings forum, I don't see any Ko'Olina reports for January 2013 except for some last minute deposits. Of course, Sightings are only leftovers seen online. I would have expected deposits the get caught by ongoing searches. Though do we know the week your brother actually deposited? Could it have been a low TDI/demand week? How far out was his deposit? It is possible that others were using a 2BR week at a lesser resort and were still trumping his request?


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 27, 2014)

*There definitely have been changes*

Good analysis, Dioxide.
That is exactly how we use our weeks/ DC points and as I said, having a combination of both allows us to usually get what we want to book.  Depending on how intent we are to get a certain high season (1st week in Jan) at a high demand resort (Frenchman's Cove, STT) we will use our points.  For other trips, like going to DSV in Palm Desert, where we own, I would never use points and would trade me week there thru II for the time I want to go.  
We haven't tried trading to Hawaii as the trip is a long one from the East Coast.  I'm sure we will eventually get there and will no doubt use our DC points, partly to be able to book days, not full weeks at various resorts on different islands.

When visiting the more "in demand" resorts now (Grande Ocean, Surf Club, Frenchman's Cove) and talking to other guests, I now find that most are owners at THAT resort and am finding fewer non-Marriott TS owners than I used to find prior to DC.  And I have no doubt that that was part of Marriott's intent in implementing the DC program (in addition to higher income for Marriott).


----------



## nokaoi9 (Apr 27, 2014)

I believe the DC has weakened what gets deposited into II, but the bigger offender is the II membership for those of us who enrolled our week into the DC.

My wife and I own EOY at Ko Olina and were happy to visit Ko Olina on even years in a 1BR, and trade into Maui on odd years with our studio (Marriott and non-Marriott properties).  With our week enrolled in the DC, we now primarily target Marriott weeks for odd years, including Ko Olina, to avoid paying an additional transfer fee on top of our $165 membership fee.  For even years, if we see a 2BR available, we will trade our 1BR for a 2BR, and invite family or friends to join us.  Again, this is something we would likely not have done previously because it didn't make sense to pay the exchange fee.


----------



## reedps (Apr 27, 2014)

In summer of 2012, we made a request for summer 2013 with a 2 bdrm Grande Vista (late March week).  We requested Hawaii resorts and then later added Grande Ocean and Barony.  I can't remember exactly when the request was placed, but I know it was summer 2012.  On August 26, 2012, we received confirmation for Grande Ocean July 7, 2013.  Wonderful trade, but we had to throw it back because our daughter had tickets to see One Direction that week!  I was sick about it, but we reinstated the search minus that week.  In late September we received a match to Barony for the week of August 11.  Again, we had to throw it back because we found out school started earlier than we expected.  3 days later we received Barony August 4 check in.  I was pleased we did get several matches for HHI 10+ months out.  It sounds like that's a rarity these days.

This year we started too late in requesting again for Hawaii.  Rather than wait for a 2bd we took a 1 bd at Kauai Beach Club to ensure we'd have a place.  It was an instant exchange.  Would love to re trade for something larger on Kauai, but I'm happy with this if nothing else comes up.  It's sad to see the decline in availability.  We bought one week resale, so joining the DC isn't really something we were interested in when it was offered.  It's my understanding we wouldn't be able to join now anyway (unless we made a big points purchase?).    Hopefully we can still make good use of the week we have.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, that does seem puzzling. Though looking at the Sightings forum, I don't see any Ko'Olina reports for January 2013 except for some last minute deposits. Of course, Sightings are only leftovers seen online. I would have expected deposits the get caught by ongoing searches. Though do we know the week your brother actually deposited? Could it have been a low TDI/demand week? How far out was his deposit? It is possible that others were using a 2BR week at a lesser resort and were still trumping his request?


I don't know what week he deposited, but there are really no bad weeks at Ko Olina, only gradations of high demand.  I actually think it may have been a summer week, but I could be wrong about that.  I do know that their deposit and trade request were made over 10 months ahead.  And they were asking for almost any week that had a January 2014 check-in date, so they were flexible.  It is possible that some others were trumping him with 2BR units, but I don't think that can be all of the problem.  

The irony is that I would have privately traded him my Ko Olina EOY even week for his EOY odd week before DC, but this time I did not have it because I had already exchanged mine for DC points.  And I later rented my DC points because we are using MR points for a 1BR ocean view at Ko Olina this coming December.  I never thought that would happen, but I had a travel package sitting there and the timing was perfect.  Ko Olina is a good place for an owner to use MR points because they waive the parking charges for owners on MR points.  We may get a lower floor but maybe not because it is a lower demand week.  Even if we do, the trade off is still worth it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 27, 2014)

reedps said:


> We bought one week resale, so joining the DC isn't really something we were interested in when it was offered.  It's my understanding we wouldn't be able to join now anyway (unless we made a big points purchase?).    Hopefully we can still make good use of the week we have.



As long as you bought your resale week before 6/20/2010, you can still enroll it. Though the fee now is $2395. No need to purchase trust points.


----------



## reedps (Apr 27, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> As long as you bought your resale week before 6/20/2010, you can still enroll it. Though the fee now is $2395. No need to purchase trust points.



We did purchase before then, and I didn't realize that.   Thanks!


----------



## rpluskota (Apr 28, 2014)

So in response to the initial post, I just got a confirmation this morning for March 28th-April 4th 2015 to Marriott Frenchman's Cove.  I traded a 2 Bedroom Ocean View unit at Oceanwatch.  This is my first time using II in awhile as I have been using Destination Points. I am really happy with that trade because it is my kids Spring Break and after the winter we have had in Ohio, there is a high probability it will still be cold here!!


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if it meets your criteria, but we traded a 1 BR at Marriott Manor Club (MSE) for a 1 BR at Maui Ocean Club for the 3rd week in June.  We got the trade 7 months in advance.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 28, 2014)

A few years back I traded my Legend's Edge into a 2BR at KoOlina and the trade happened at 12 months out.  I doubt this trade happens in today's Marriott world even at 2 months out.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 28, 2014)

kelly4me said:


> I'm not sure if it meets your criteria, but we traded a 1 BR at Marriott Manor Club (MSE) for a 1 BR at Maui Ocean Club for the 3rd week in June.  We got the trade 7 months in advance.



That's a nice trade, and at the beginning of prime season in Maui no less. 

No, keep your eyes open for that upgrade to a 2BR.  It will only cost you another exchange fee.


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 28, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> That's a nice trade, and at the beginning of prime season in Maui no less.
> 
> No, keep your eyes open for that upgrade to a 2BR.  It will only cost you another exchange fee.



Great advice.  I will definitely keep an eye out, just in case.


----------



## normab (Apr 28, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> When you say "once", was it before DC. I think Terry is looking for post DC prime exchanges as it seems that DC has affected II inventory for prime time.
> 
> I think that Kauai Beach Club and Ko'Olina are perhaps the two easiest resorts to exchange in to in Hawaii. Since I like to rank things, here is my ranking of easiest to most difficult Marriott Hawaii resorts to trade in to.
> 
> ...



Actually, I believe it was AFTER the DC club began.  And you have basically agreed with my point in your listing of the 2 easiests....


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2014)

kelly4me said:


> Great advice.  I will definitely keep an eye out, just in case.



If you still can, I would suggest adding EPlus to the exchange confirmation. If you are unenrolled in DC that is. It costs $49 and allows you to retrade up to three times for no additional exchange fee. If you are enrolled in DC, you can't add it, but wouldn't have an exchange fee to retrade since it is paid as part of the combined annual DC membership fee.


----------



## kelly4me (Apr 28, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> If you still can, I would suggest adding EPlus to the exchange confirmation. If you are unenrolled in DC that is. It costs $49 and allows you to retrade up to three times for no additional exchange fee. If you are enrolled in DC, you can't add it, but wouldn't have an exchange fee to retrade since it is paid as part of the combined annual DC membership fee.




I think this week is one of those that got "caught" before ePlus started.  I have a "start retrade" link, but no "add ePlus".  So, if I see a bigger unit between now and then, I can just use the "start retrade" link to book it?  I've only changed a reservation once before, but it was by calling in.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2014)

kelly4me said:


> I think this week is one of those that got "caught" before ePlus started.  I have a "start retrade" link, but no "add ePlus".  So, if I see a bigger unit between now and then, I can just use the "start retrade" link to book it?  I've only changed a reservation once before, but it was by calling in.



Yes, you can use the Start Retrade button to search for and then confirm a new exchange. You don't lose the original cofirmation until you confirm something new. You are also not limited to three retrades. You are only limited by the number of full exchange fees you are willing to pay.


----------



## Venter (Apr 29, 2014)

*Just noticed.*

I have been following this thread but just noticed that I got MVF 2 bedroom 19 July for my 1 bedroom Lake Shore 1st January.  
This is prime season and the trade came through in January. I did only put the request in after locking of in January. Also got a second week the same time with a cancellation request but I had to keep looking myself and ring in.
Insidently this was outside flexchange and the replacement had the restriction. Was very thankful for the overide cause the whole family is joining from Africa and Australia and really needed two villas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2014)

Venter said:


> I have been following this thread but just noticed that I got MVF 2 bedroom 19 July for my 1 bedroom Lake Shore 1st January.
> This is prime season and the trade came through in January. I did only put the request in after locking of in January. Also got a second week the same time with a cancellation request but I had to keep looking myself and ring in.
> Insidently this was outside flexchange and the replacement had the restriction. Was very thankful for the overide cause the whole family is joining from Africa and Australia and really needed two villas.



While July is a popular month, I don't think it is prime season. More shoulder season. While kids are out of school, people don't tend to travel to the Caribbean as much as they do in the winter. Still a great trade using a 1BR unit, but I think that does show that this isn't super prime week in St Thomas.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm curious, did the OP mean MFC or MVF.  I'm not familiar with MVF.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I'm curious, did the OP mean MFC or MVF.  I'm not familiar with MVF.



Good catch. I for some reason thought it was Frenchman's Cove. I don't know why. I think they meant MFV. I would agree that July is prime season at Fairway Villas. Though I don't consider it a prime resort. Main thing against it is that it isn't a beach location.


----------



## Venter (Apr 30, 2014)

*MVF*

MVF - Marriott Village d'Ile de France. 
July and August is platinum. Although UK holidays start just before August I think France and rest of Europe start in July which makes this prime season.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 30, 2014)

We put in a trade using our Ocean Watch 2014 Platinum week 12 months out for Oceana Palms anytime in May of 2014.  We received our trade in about 2 months.  I feel that was a difficult trade because there were not many "weeks" purchases there.  Very happy, and looking forward to May 31st!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always found May to be an easy trade into anywhere.  It is a low usage month.  Spring Breaks are over and the kids aren't usually out yet for summer.  I have a Florida beach rental property that sits vacant for most of May.  It's a great time to go.  The only people on the plane are families with preschoolers.  May 31 is a lucky trade, though, because it starts to get busy after Memorial Day.


----------



## EKniager (Apr 30, 2014)

In March we got Lakeshore Reserve for Thanksgiving week using Week#19 at Oceanwatch.


----------



## josh1231 (May 1, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...



On June 3 2013, I traded a 1bd Shadow Ridge for a 2bd Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club MAW on December 8, though I ended up having to cancel because of a scheduling conflict.

I looked back though, and that is about it for 6-12. I have a whole lot of them for 2-6 months though.


----------



## jlepstein1 (May 1, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...



I find that it's "slim pickins" every time I look for an exchange.
I am trying to exchange two deposited weeks : a one bedrrom at Beachplace during President's Day week in February (superprime) and a two bedroom oceanfront at Ocean Pointe in March (prime).  Neither one of them seems able to draw a decent exchange for the Marriott resorts into which I am trying to exchange.  Interestingly, when I search for weeks in Palm Beach with the one bedroom I get some off season listing for Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms plus a few undesirable non Marriott resorts.  When I search with the two bedroom I only get the listings for Ocean Pointe.  I don't understand why the one bedroom seems to have more trading power than the 2 bedroom. Any ideas?


----------



## thinze3 (May 1, 2014)

josh1231 said:


> On June 3 2013, I traded a 1bd Shadow Ridge for a 2bd Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club MAW on December 8, though I ended up having to cancel because of a scheduling conflict.
> 
> I looked back though, and that is about it for 6-12. I have a whole lot of them for 2-6 months though.



December weeks at Waiohai show up often in II, even moths in advance.  There have been several for this coming December already spotted.

Let me know if this summer or fall you trade into or even spot a Waiohai for summer 2015.  That's the basis of this thread. 





jlepstein1 said:


> I find that it's "slim pickins" every time I look for an exchange.
> I am trying to exchange two deposited weeks : a one bedrrom at Beachplace during President's Day week in February (superprime) and a two bedroom oceanfront at Ocean Pointe in March (prime).  Neither one of them seems able to draw a decent exchange for the Marriott resorts into which I am trying to exchange.  Interestingly, when I search for weeks in Palm Beach with the one bedroom I get some off season listing for Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms plus a few undesirable non Marriott resorts.  When I search with the two bedroom I only get the listings for Ocean Pointe.  I don't understand why the one bedroom seems to have more trading power than the 2 bedroom. Any ideas?



There may be a trade restriction for Ocean Pointe trading back into Oceana Palms. If so, it's not that terribly uncommon.


----------



## jlepstein1 (May 1, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> December weeks at Waiohai show up often in II, even moths in advance.  There have been several for this coming December already spotted.
> 
> Let me know if this summer or fall you trade into or even spot a Waiohai for summer 2015.  That's the basis of this thread.
> 
> ...




That would make sense. Thanks.  But it does not explain why the one bedroom also generates trades into less attractive resorts in Palm Beach while the 2 BR only generates trades back into Ocean Pointe.


----------



## josh1231 (May 1, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> December weeks at Waiohai show up often in II, even moths in advance.  There have been several for this coming December already spotted.
> 
> Let me know if this summer or fall you trade into or even spot a Waiohai for summer 2015.  That's the basis of this thread.



We don't travel in the summer time because we don't have kids and I avoid them at all costs while on vacation. You couldn't pay me to travel in march, during Christmas break or during the summer for that reason. The prime months for me are the other months of the year .


----------



## Luvtoride (May 1, 2014)

*Put in your deposit first request with II*

Jl, I take it from your post that you are trying to "find" weeks yourself on II by searching at various times.  Have you tried putting in your request for locations and times you would travel with II?  That is the only way we have success with some of the difficult/high demand trades that we have gotten.  It sometimes takes months to fulfill but I believe some of these rare weeks are going to requesters like us first before they are showing up as available inventory on II's website.  At least that's been our experience. 
Let me know.   Good luck.  
Brian


----------



## thinze3 (May 1, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Jl, I take it from your post that you are trying to "find" weeks yourself on II by searching at various times.  Have you tried putting in your request for locations and times you would travel with II?  That is the only way we have success with some of the difficult/high demand trades that we have gotten.  It sometimes takes months to fulfill but I believe some of these rare weeks are going to requesters like us first before they are showing up as available inventory on II's website.  At least that's been our experience.
> Let me know.   Good luck.
> Brian



Absolutely.  I will many times place a request for a vacation that I have no plans on taking, just so I can get in line so to speak.

For instance, I may place a request now for March 2016 into Maui Lahaina using a March 2015 week, knowing the trade won't come in anytime soon. I can always go in and change the dates and locations of the search once we decide where we want to go.  When I do make changes, I am all but certain I do not change my place in II's pecking order.


----------



## NJDave (May 1, 2014)

We received an exchange 11 months out for Ko Olina for a 2 bedroom for next July.  I rejected the exchange and received a confirmation for St Kitts (which is good trade but not premium) for the same timeframe 7 months out.  I was using an Orlando platinum week.

We had been requesting Myrtle Beach, Maui, St Kitts and Ko Olina for anytime in July.  The first two I consider premium so I was not surprised that the last two were the ones confirmed.


----------



## jlepstein1 (May 1, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> Jl, I take it from your post that you are trying to "find" weeks yourself on II by searching at various times.  Have you tried putting in your request for locations and times you would travel with II?  That is the only way we have success with some of the difficult/high demand trades that we have gotten.  It sometimes takes months to fulfill but I believe some of these rare weeks are going to requesters like us first before they are showing up as available inventory on II's website.  At least that's been our experience.
> Let me know.   Good luck.
> Brian


You're right.  Good idea.   I have only done spot searches, usually once a day.  I guess I will try to put in a permanent search and see if that comes up with something.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2014)

josh1231 said:


> We don't travel in the summer time because we don't have kids and I avoid them at all costs while on vacation. You couldn't pay me to travel in march, during Christmas break or during the summer for that reason. The prime months for me are the other months of the year .



I would agree. We travel in May and the fall. These are our prime seasons. Though I agree with Terry, your early December trade didn't match his definition of premium that he laid out in post #1.

I think to better define prime season at premier resorts that Terry was looking for, we need to provide more precise details.

*Resorts: *MAW, MA1, MKI, MMO, MM1, MKO, MK1
*Weeks:* 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 51, 52

*Resorts: *MOW, MBY, MGO, MMS
*Weeks:* 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*Resorts:* MSW, MOU, MDO, MVB, MEV
*Weeks:* 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 51, 52

*Resorts:* NCV
*Weeks:* 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 51, 52

*Resorts:* MPB, MVO
*Weeks:* 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 51, 52



thinze3 said:


> Absolutely.  I will many times place a request for a vacation that I have no plans on taking, just so I can get in line so to speak.
> 
> For instance, I may place a request now for March 2016 into Maui Lahaina using a March 2015 week, knowing the trade won't come in anytime soon. I can always go in and change the dates and locations of the search once we decide where we want to go.  When I do make changes, I am all but certain I do not change my place in II's pecking order.



I think that having an early request in only matters because you have your request when owners start depositing their weeks at the 13 and 12 month marks. There really is no line at II with ongoing requests. Other than a line based on trading power. You might put in a request at 21 months out, but someone may come along at 11 months with a higher trade power unit, they will get the exchange over you. Time in line may only matter perhaps if all other things are equal, which is probably pretty rare.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2014)

jlepstein1 said:


> I find that it's "slim pickins" every time I look for an exchange.
> I am trying to exchange two deposited weeks : a one bedrrom at Beachplace during President's Day week in February (superprime) and a two bedroom oceanfront at Ocean Pointe in March (prime).  Neither one of them seems able to draw a decent exchange for the Marriott resorts into which I am trying to exchange.  Interestingly, when I search for weeks in Palm Beach with the one bedroom I get some off season listing for Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palms plus a few undesirable non Marriott resorts.  When I search with the two bedroom I only get the listings for Ocean Pointe.  I don't understand why the one bedroom seems to have more trading power than the 2 bedroom. Any ideas?



The block on Ocean Pointe not being able to trade in to Oceana Palms is why you can't see any of the MVO weeks with MPB. Though I don't know what other units you are seeing. When I do a trade test with both MPB and MBP, I see the same units, the only thing missing is MVO on the Ocean Pointe search. There are no other available units. The only other available ones are in the "surrounding area". I see them with both MPB and MBP.


----------



## Stoney01 (May 6, 2014)

*Confirmation*

Wow!  I think this fits this thread. We received a confirmation this morning for MOW June 20-27th, 2014.  Traded our Harbour Point fixed week 31 as the dates for this week did not fit our schedule.  We put in our request in January 2014, so we received a confirmation within 4 months.  Our search included all of the beach front Hilton Head properties and MOW
Had been on here reading threads looking for advice as I was getting nervous with summer approaching.  Really pleased with our Harbour Point as so far we have traded into MBY for summer 2012 and back into HP for summer 2013.  Now MOW for summer 2014. Myrtle Beach is not my first choice for vacation, but staying at MOW will make it much easier to enjoy.


----------



## brigechols (May 6, 2014)

Stoney01 said:


> Wow!  I think this fits this thread. We received a confirmation this morning for MOW June 20-27th, 2014.  Traded our Harbour Point fixed week 31 as the dates for this week did not fit our schedule.  We put in our request in January 2014, so we received a confirmation within 4 months.  Our search included all of the beach front Hilton Head properties and MOW
> Had been on here reading threads looking for advice as I was getting nervous with summer approaching.  Really pleased with our Harbour Point as so far we have traded into MBY for summer 2012 and back into HP for summer 2013.  Now MOW for summer 2014. Myrtle Beach is not my first choice for vacation, but staying at MOW will make it much easier to enjoy.



Awesome exchange! Thanks for sharing that datapoint.


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2014)

Stoney01 said:


> Wow!  I think this fits this thread. We received a confirmation this morning for MOW June 20-27th, 2014.  Traded our Harbour Point fixed week 31 as the dates for this week did not fit our schedule.  We put in our request in January 2014, so we received a confirmation within 4 months.  Our search included all of the beach front Hilton Head properties and MOW
> Had been on here reading threads looking for advice as I was getting nervous with summer approaching.  Really pleased with our Harbour Point as so far we have traded into MBY for summer 2012 and back into HP for summer 2013.  Now MOW for summer 2014. Myrtle Beach is not my first choice for vacation, but staying at MOW will make it much easier to enjoy.



I think that's a great trade, but a little different from what OP was looking for -- since this is within 60 days of check-in, it's more a flexchange than a 6-12 more out trade.  Either way, you will have a great time, and great trade!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Stoney01 (May 6, 2014)

*Confirmation*

Yep-Was thinking the OP was looking for premium trades only. Didn't catch the 6-12 months out part until after I posted.


----------



## thinze3 (May 6, 2014)

Stoney01 said:


> Wow!  I think this fits this thread. We received a confirmation this morning for MOW June 20-27th, 2014.  Traded our Harbour Point fixed week 31 as the dates for this week did not fit our schedule.  We put in our request in January 2014, so we received a confirmation within 4 months.  Our search included all of the beach front Hilton Head properties and MOW
> Had been on here reading threads looking for advice as I was getting nervous with summer approaching.  Really pleased with our Harbour Point as so far we have traded into MBY for summer 2012 and back into HP for summer 2013.  Now MOW for summer 2014. Myrtle Beach is not my first choice for vacation, but staying at MOW will make it much easier to enjoy.



Great trade!

I think this is what the new Marriott trend will be.  These premium locations and dates will only be obtained via a "weeks" trade at short notice, maybe even less than 60 days out.

I am one who likes to plan my vacation and buy airfare way in advance, and the new Marriott way of doing business has made this more difficult in the "weeks" system.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 6, 2014)

Stoney01 said:


> Yep-Was thinking the OP was looking for premium trades only. Didn't catch the 6-12 months out part until after I posted.



Still excellent trade and encouraging to me as I want my week 40 HP to be a strong trader.  I'll be looking for a week 32 or 33. A 60 day trade would be just fine.


----------



## GregT (May 6, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> Great trade!
> 
> *I think this is what the new Marriott trend will be. * These premium locations and dates will only be obtained via a "weeks" trade at short notice, maybe even less than 60 days out.
> 
> I am one who likes to plan my vacation and buy airfare way in advance, and the new Marriott way of doing business has made this more difficult in the "weeks" system.



I totally agree -- I received got a trade into a 2BR in Ko Olina in mid-June 2014 using a Worldmark -- it was exactly at 60 days out and I couldn't keep it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 6, 2014)

Last year I got 2 what I would consider premium trades for my Summit Watch Silver week.
I got a 1 bedroom at KoOlina. The trade came through far in advance.
I got a studio at Mountainside for the Sundance Film Festival week.  This was confirmed just a couple months in advance.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> I am one who likes to plan my vacation and buy airfare way in advance, and the new Marriott way of doing business has made this more difficult in the "weeks" system.



I too would agree. It seems to be the new normal with weeks in II. Prime season stuff just doesn't make it there, perhaps MVCI is siphoning it off before it even makes it that far. Only making it to II at the last minute.

Even after 60 replies in this thread, I am not sure we have anything that explicitly matches the criteria in the first post. 

I however don't really see how demand is that high for these weeks. Sure demand was high when a week was a week. But this inventory isn't cheap when it comes to DC points.


----------



## CashEddie (May 7, 2014)

Stoney01 said:


> Wow!  I think this fits this thread. We received a confirmation this morning for MOW June 20-27th, 2014.  Traded our Harbour Point fixed week 31 as the dates for this week did not fit our schedule.  We put in our request in January 2014, so we received a confirmation within 4 months.  Our search included all of the beach front Hilton Head properties and MOW
> Had been on here reading threads looking for advice as I was getting nervous with summer approaching.  Really pleased with our Harbour Point as so far we have traded into MBY for summer 2012 and back into HP for summer 2013.  Now MOW for summer 2014. Myrtle Beach is not my first choice for vacation, but staying at MOW will make it much easier to enjoy.



Great trade, Stoney!  I also was able to snag MOW June weeks within the 60 day mark with my Harbour Point week 28.  My thought is that these last minute deposits are from folks that are not converting to DC points and made request first trades that did not come through and are dumping the weeks into II to extend their trades when their requests didn't come through.  

For me, these 60 day trades are perfect for the resorts in SC.  Myrtle Beach and HHI are within driving distance from me and I can easily adjust to a different week for vacation during the summer. I always do request first using my HP week because worse case I will just go back to HP if trade doesn't come through which a win/win all around.  

I did match up to a Ko'Olina week for July 6th - 13th 2014 back in October of 2013 using my Harbour Point week.  However, doesn't exactly meet the criteria that Terry/Dioxide has laid out (it was a 1 bdr in Ko'Olina and I was giving up a 2 bdr) but still a prime summer week in Hawaii came through within the 6-12 month window.  

This thread really illustrates the current landscape of trading and how its changed since DC and how we as TS owners need to adapt to get what we want when we want it.  I feel pretty confident that I can trade my HP week into MOW during the summer without having to use DC points and get tremendous uptrade value for a week/resort Marriott greatly undervalued in the DC program.  I just know most likely the trade will come through within the 60 days of check in.

If I need to make plans 12 months out to line up with airfare/more restricted travel schedule and want to travel to those prime locations, it would be best to use DC points.  Thats fine as well.  I'm just grateful of the flexibility and the knowledge on how to maximize on each usage because of TUG!


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 7, 2014)

*What do you mean WE?*



thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...



You stated that everyone has noticed a decline in inventory.  Not true, just a scare tactic from the DC points sales people.  I think II is alive and well and had a thread last summer with people posting great trades.  How is this for you:

I traded a February studio from Canyon Villas for a 2 Br Platinum Oceana Palms week in March.  I got filled at 60 days.  I traded the 1BR February platinum for a 2BR November Platinum also at Canyon Villas.  This was immediate fill for exactly the dates I wanted, going to the board meeting.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 7, 2014)

*And I got a look at Ocean Pointe Christmas*

I also got a call from II showing a 2BR Ocean Pointe Christmas week as a trade for my 2BR Christmas week Canyon Villas.  I won't stay at Ocean Pointe with II exchange because they have six different types of parking lot views and that is all they give to II exchanges in peak season.

Is Ocean Pointe 2br Christmas high demand like MGO in July?  I think so; but, I am only willing to go to Oceana Palms on an exchange.  The bad floors there start at 7 and they all have a great view.  Guess there are no bad floors at Oceana Palms,


----------



## tschwa2 (May 7, 2014)

While there is still some nice availability still in II, it seems to be especially tough on those who need to follow the school calendar and want non Florida ocean front properties (SC, CA, HI) and need 2 br units to accommodate a family in the summer (weeks 25-31 or 32) and would like to have everything confirmed 6+ months in advance.

No scare tactics involved.  These were always tough exchanges but now they seem just about impossible.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2014)

SunandFun83 said:


> I also got a call from II showing a 2BR Ocean Pointe Christmas week as a trade for my 2BR Christmas week Canyon Villas.  I won't stay at Ocean Pointe with II exchange because they have six different types of parking lot views and that is all they give to II exchanges in peak season.
> 
> Is Ocean Pointe 2br Christmas high demand like MGO in July?  I think so; but, I am only willing to go to Oceana Palms on an exchange.  The bad floors there start at 7 and they all have a great view.  Guess there are no bad floors at Oceana Palms,



I think Christmas week is a peak week, it has a TDI of 145. New years is 150 as well as the peak snowbird weeks (Feb and March). I think Christmas is the slight bit lower only because of the peak that winter weeks are to the snowbirds.

Though if II was calling you to offer you the week, it meant it was laying in inventory as a leftover week that didn't match anyone's ongoing searches.


----------



## Kdjk5467 (May 8, 2014)

*First trade. Still hopeful*



tschwa2 said:


> While there is still some nice availability still in II, it seems to be especially tough on those who need to follow the school calendar and want non Florida ocean front properties (SC, CA, HI) and need 2 br units to accommodate a family in the summer (weeks 25-31 or 32) and would like to have everything confirmed 6+ months in advance.
> 
> No scare tactics involved.  These were always tough exchanges but now they seem just about impossible.



You have described my position. I have a SurfWatch plat that I am hoping to trade for a nice, HI. Since I want to use airline miles, I like to know a full year ahead of time when and where I am going. I have my 2014 2bd plat MSF deposited and the following ongoing in place.

	Kapolei, HI, USA
 	Check-in Date: June, 18 2015 | Check-out Date: August, 20 2015
	Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club • MKO 
	Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club • MK1 

	Koloa, HI, USA
 	Check-in Date: June, 18 2015 | Check-out Date: August, 20 2015
	Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club • MAW 
	Marriott Vacation Club Waiohai Beach • MA1 

	Lahaina, HI, USA
 	Check-in Date: June, 18 2015 | Check-out Date: August, 20 2015
	Marriott's Maui Lahaina & Napili Villas • MM1 

	Lihue, HI, USA
 	Check-in Date: June, 18 2015 | Check-out Date: August, 20 2015
	Marriott's Kauai Lagoons Kalanipu'u • MKI


----------



## GregT (May 8, 2014)

Kdjk5467 said:


> You have described my position. I have a SurfWatch plat that I am hoping to trade for a nice, HI. Since I want to use airline miles, I like to know a full year ahead of time when and where I am going. I have my 2014 2bd plat MSF deposited and the following ongoing in place.
> 
> Kapolei, HI, USA
> Check-in Date: June, 18 2015 | Check-out Date: August, 20 2015
> ...




Are you looking for a 2BR?   I'm sure you'll get a 1BR trade at MKO/MMO/MM1 but a the 2BR is much harder to secure.    Waiohai and Ko Olina are definitely your best chances of getting the trade if you need a 2BR.

You may also want to add MMO to the trade request -- I see MM1 in there but MMO is the larger property and most of my trades back into Maui Ocean Club have been to MMO.

Good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Kdjk5467 (May 8, 2014)

GregT said:


> Are you looking for a 2BR?   I'm sure you'll get a 1BR trade at MKO/MMO/MM1 but a the 2BR is much harder to secure.    Waiohai and Ko Olina are definitely your best chances of getting the trade if you need a 2BR.
> 
> You may also want to add MMO to the trade request -- I see MM1 in there but MMO is the larger property and most of my trades back into Maui Ocean Club have been to MMO.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am hoping for a 2BR. 

I left MMO off because it is my understanding that the kitchen is not a full kitchen and there is no laundry in the suite. The wife would not be happy with no kitchen and prefers laundry.

Would I be correct in thinking that of all the above, I am most likely to be able to rent (via red week or similar) a given week at Ko Olina?


----------



## infamazz (May 8, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...



I got confirmation about a month ago for a 1-BR at Ko Olina over Labor Day 2014 using a locked off Platinum Aruba Surf Club. I had put the request in around November 2013.


----------



## GregT (May 8, 2014)

Kdjk5467 said:


> Yes, I am hoping for a 2BR.
> 
> I left MMO off because it is my understanding that the kitchen is not a full kitchen and there is no laundry in the suite. The wife would not be happy with no kitchen and prefers laundry.
> 
> Would I be correct in thinking that of all the above, I am most likely to be able to rent (via red week or similar) a given week at Ko Olina?



Understood on MMO.   I have not studied the rental market for the different properties.  I do know that there are a lot of weeks rented for MOC, some at a price approximating the MFs.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## SeaDoc (May 8, 2014)

*Not at all if one uses destination points...*

I opt to turn my weeks into destination points and have had excellent choices in that time period.  I no longer use II for anything and thank the stars above for that...The issue of 'skim' is not an issue as I frequently get 30% discounts on my stays due to making the reservation within 60 days of travel, as a Premier plus member.  All the best...


----------



## brigechols (May 8, 2014)

SeaDoc said:


> I opt to turn my weeks into destination points and have had excellent choices in that time period.  I no longer use II for anything and thank the stars above for that...The issue of 'skim' is not an issue as I frequently get 30% discounts on my stays due to making the reservation within 60 days of travel, as a Premier plus member.  All the best...



Very helpful (said the Tugger with two children in elementary school).


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2014)

SeaDoc said:


> I opt to turn my weeks into destination points and have had excellent choices in that time period.  I no longer use II for anything and thank the stars above for that...The issue of 'skim' is not an issue as I frequently get 30% discounts on my stays due to making the reservation within 60 days of travel, as a Premier plus member.  All the best...



So you have been successful in booking prime weeks in prime resorts that Terry referred to in post #1 at the 60 day mark using points?


----------



## SeaDoc (May 9, 2014)

*Yes!  Aruba is tricky, Hawaii has been very doable...*

Worse option has been to move from one unit to another in Aruba for a 12 day stay, I.e. Ocean front to ocean view, but still on discounted points, so who cares. 

Grande ocean is a no go this summer, but Newport has availability.  

Mountainside 2br avail in February  ..


----------



## NJDave (Jun 2, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> We all have noticed the drop in available Marriott units in II's inventory since the inception of the DC.  Has anyone received a premium trade at 6-13 months out?
> 
> By premium I am talking about a 2BR in Hawaii mid summer.
> A 2BR at NCV mid summer or a 2BR at Grand Ocean mid summer.
> ...



I thought it may be interesting to post last minute premium trades as well for comparison purposes.  I added Hilton Head to my on-going request and was confirmed today into Barony for July 5th within a week of adding it to the request.


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 3, 2014)

NJDave - maybe we should start a new thread with that title?  

Was your Barony week a developer or individual unit?


----------



## NJDave (Jun 3, 2014)

jjluhman said:


> NJDave - maybe we should start a new thread with that title?
> 
> Was your Barony week a developer or individual unit?



It believe it was an individual unit since the unit code was VILA (i.e. it did not start with an H).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2014)

NJDave said:


> It believe it was an individual unit since the unit code was VILA (i.e. it did not start with an H).



It could have also been a cancellation from an owner deposit.


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 3, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think to better define prime season at premier resorts that Terry was looking for, we need to provide more precise details.
> 
> *Resorts: *MAW, MA1, MKI, MMO, MM1, MKO, MK1
> *Weeks:* 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 51, 52



I traded my week 26 MHB 1BR for week 28 MMO 1BR at 9 months out.  I traded for it online, not even using an ongoing request.  I set up an ongoing request after the exchange and matched to a second 1BR week at MMO for the exact same dates two weeks after setting up the ongoing request.


----------



## brigechols (Aug 5, 2014)

Just received confirmation for a July 2015 exchange into a 3 bedroom at Surfwatch. I used a 3 bedroom Grande Vista.


----------



## GregT (Aug 5, 2014)

brigechols said:


> Just received confirmation for a July 2015 exchange into a 3 bedroom at Surfwatch. I used a 3 bedroom Grande Vista.



Wow, that's a great trade!  Good for you and prime time at HHI at a special property.

That's very impressive -- did you deposit the full 3BR, or was it a Request First?  

Thanks for posting this.

Best,

Greg


----------



## brigechols (Aug 5, 2014)

I deposited the full 3 bedroom


----------



## rovitm (Aug 6, 2014)

brigechols said:


> I deposited the full 3 bedroom


Congrats!  I am thinking of buying a platinum for trading purposes. Glad to hear you got a great trade.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 6, 2014)

good evening...

the 3 bedroom GV platinum is a TIGER trader....back before 6/2010 , it was my go to unit...It out traded my Hawaii units... and because it is 3 bedroom you can do Ongoing search for 3 bedroom... Even with a MOC fixed OF  2bedroom in new towers, does not let you do ongoing search for 3 bedroom... an II quirk... size rules....  

when I first purchased i wanted to drop 40K on a Mountainside ski week.  My gur said if you are going to drop 40K with us..get 2 3 nedroom Plat GV's... She was so corrrect..!!!!  Yes, I have higher MF's but I have snagged way better and more frequent vacations...

puck....


----------



## sparty (Aug 6, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> the 3 bedroom GV platinum is a TIGER trader....back before 6/2010 , it was my go to unit...It out traded my Hawaii units... and because it is 3 bedroom you can do Ongoing search for 3 bedroom... Even with a MOC fixed OF  2bedroom in new towers, does not let you do ongoing search for 3 bedroom... an II quirk... size rules....
> 
> ...



What's the MF diff between 2 and 3 bdrm?


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 6, 2014)

good evening

I believe about $250...I was referring to the difference n MF's between 2 3 bedroom GV's v. 1 Mountainside Platinum... those were my choices in 2004 when I purchased....


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 6, 2014)

sparty said:


> What's the MF diff between 2 and 3 bdrm?



Difference for platinum is $302.02.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 8, 2014)

brigechols said:


> Just received confirmation for a July 2015 exchange into a 3 bedroom at Surfwatch. I used a 3 bedroom Grande Vista.



DING! DING! DING! DING! We have a winner.  This is the exact trade I was asking about when I started this thread.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 8, 2014)

good afternoon...

Winner, Winner..... Chicken Dinner!!!!


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 8, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> Winner, Winner..... Chicken Dinner!!!!


I never knew what this phrase exactly meant as I had seen it mentioned several times before on this Board so I believed that it was some type of secret language but now I know as I finally looked it up.

 Young people should wonder too as it was way before their time so need to look it up too, I guess, unless their parents tell them.

 To Terry, you can enjoy your vacation now but what a worry, every year, to go through.  I wouldn't like it so prefer a fixed week/unit, but good for you and enjoy your vacation! Looking forward to it is half the fun.


----------



## klpca (Aug 9, 2014)

My exchange doesn't quite meet up to the original parameters, but I'm pretty happy with the trade I made last night. It was an instant exchange into a dedicated 1 bedroom (zzbq) at the Kauai Beach Club (which I realize is on the easier side to get) but it was for the last week of July. This means that I will be spending my anniversary in Hawaii.  I used my white week DSVII studio. 

I was up at midnight, "shopping" (because you never know what will pop up), and came across this unit. It amazes me to think that no one had an ongoing search for a Hawaii unit next summer?


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 9, 2014)

good afternoon...

Emmy...

please watch the movie "21".. an updated use of the phrase in question...

good stuff...


----------



## jont (Aug 9, 2014)

Just found and booked a platinum late June week at ocean watch using a gold Mariott fairway villas. I am one happy tugger!


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 9, 2014)

jont said:


> Just found and booked a platinum late June week at ocean watch using a gold Mariott fairway villas. I am one happy tugger!



The Dude abides.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 9, 2014)

jont said:


> Just found and booked a platinum late June week at ocean watch using a gold Mariott fairway villas. I am one happy tugger!



When you say "found", you mean this was just sitting online in instant II inventory?


----------



## jont (Aug 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> When you say "found", you mean this was just sitting online in instant II inventory?



yep. was just poking around this afternoon and there it was. grabed it immediately. dont know how it ended up there but i was very lucky to stumble upon it.


----------



## puckmanfl (Aug 9, 2014)

good evening...

JonT

Strong Work!!!!

Well Played....


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 9, 2014)

jont said:


> yep. was just poking around this afternoon and there it was. grabed it immediately. dont know how it ended up there but i was very lucky to stumble upon it.



Couldn't do that with DC!


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 12, 2014)

jont said:


> yep. was just poking around this afternoon and there it was. grabed it immediately. dont know how it ended up there but i was very lucky to stumble upon it.



Probably a trade that got cancelled.  I was told that many times those show up on the public system before matching ongoing searches.  Great catch.


----------



## MabelP (Aug 12, 2014)

Great catch is right. Congrats!


----------



## scrapngen (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, sort of. 

We had an ongoing request for only 2 specific weeks in August using our 2 bedroom Waiohai - wanted MOC, Waiohai, or Kauai Lagoons. 

We received our trade in May for MOC (older) 2 bedroom! for August 1st. 
The II sheet said garden, but when my husband and DD checked in, they actually got oceanview overlooking the pool as well. :whoopie:

So got full two bedroom at MOC three months out. But, yes, used a HI full two bedroom for the trade. Still, wasn't sure I'd ever get 2 bedroom Maui. I specified only 2 bedroom. I was just hoping to get Waiohai, but threw in Maui just in case... figured nobody would be depositing 2 bedrooms anymore in II. I was wrong. 

Granted, we left a day early with flights cancelled that Friday due to Iselle, but were moving on to Waiohai anyway (2 week vacation) so it worked..


----------



## rylan (Aug 14, 2014)

A couple of mine recently...

Shadow Ridge Enclaves MR2 wk22 2bdrm, got Newport NCV wk35 2bdrm labor day this year, confirmed 12mo out.

Frenchman's Cove MFC wk50, got MFC wk4 2bdrm 2015, confirmed 10mo out.
This is my home resort so might be why I've had good luck trading back in to a different season.  I normally get confirmed from 9-12mo out.

Was 2 years ago, but also got confirmed into a wk35 MSU 3bdrm from an accommodation cert.


----------



## rgrisard (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got confirmed for an end of August 2015 platinum week at grand ocean on hilton head.   Used my MFC gold for exchange.


----------



## EKniager (Sep 6, 2014)

Used Week #21 (Memorial Day week!) at Harbour Point to get Week #21 at Grande Ocean 8 months in advance, request-first, within 3 days!  We're happy with that!  We bought HP for less than $1,000.  A Gold GO would be about $8K (depending on view), right?


----------



## DanaTom (Sep 8, 2014)

DSV gold 1Bdrm fall 2014:  put in request first for MOC or MM1 for June 2015.   Received offer for first week of July 1bdrm MOC Island view.   (This unit wasn't on II search but they had it available when I called in my request first).      I declined it and two weeks later was given end of June 1bdrm MOC Ocean Front.  

This is similar trade to what I've been able to receive in the past, so at this point I'm not seeing any noticeable II trade value differences over the past few years.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 8, 2014)

rgrisard said:


> Just got confirmed for an end of August 2015 platinum week at grand ocean on hilton head.   Used my MFC gold for exchange.



Nice! Was it one of the first two weeks of August - check out on or before August 17th ??  Those are the premium weeks - mid June through mid August.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 17, 2014)

We were confirmed into OceanWatch for next 4th of July.  A couple of months ago, I modified the request to include OceanWatch. 

Used a Platinum Cypress Harbour week.


----------



## EKniager (Sep 17, 2014)

NJDave said:


> We were confirmed into OceanWatch for next 4th of July.  A couple of months ago, I modified the request to include OceanWatch.
> 
> Used a Platinum Cypress Harbour week.



July 4th week is a toughie!  Congrats.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 17, 2014)

NJDave said:


> We were confirmed into OceanWatch for next 4th of July.  A couple of months ago, I modified the request to include OceanWatch.
> 
> Used a Platinum Cypress Harbour week.



Dave, I am assuming this was a 2BR, but knowing how you roll (last minute upgrades) it may not be. 

If so then this was technically only the second trade that meets the criteria laid out.


----------



## NJDave (Sep 17, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> Dave, I am assuming this was a 2BR, but knowing how you roll (last minute upgrades) it may not be.
> 
> If so then this was technically only the second trade that meets the criteria laid out.



Yes.  It is a two bedroom.  I didn't post the size since OceanWatch only has two bedroom units and no lockoffs.  However, I shouldn't assume that everyone knows that.

This is my 6th trade into OceanWatch in the summer and 3rd time for the 4th of July.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2014)

NJDave said:


> Yes.  It is a two bedroom.  I didn't post the size since OceanWatch only has two bedroom units and no lockoffs.  However, I shouldn't assume that everyone knows that.
> 
> This is my 6th trade into OceanWatch in the summer and 3rd time for the 4th of July.



I think Terry was curious about the size of the unit used to trade in. Since Cypress Harbour is also 100% 2BR units with no lock offs, it was a 2BR for 2BR trade.


----------



## rgrisard (Sep 17, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> Nice! Was it one of the first two weeks of August - check out on or before August 17th ??  Those are the premium weeks - mid June through mid August.



It was end of August but before school starts.  Still a great trade in my opinion.  Going from Gold Frenchman's Cove to Platinum Hilton Head in Summer.    

I know some like to look at MF's to determine value and would say I downgraded in value however I look at rental value and its a big upgrade in terms of what you can get in rent for the two weeks.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 18, 2014)

I got the 4th of July week check in June 28th check out July 4th 2015 for MKO hit 2 weeks ago. 1 bedroom used my platinum canyon villas for the trade. I also hit a studio out of Marriott preference for the same check in days with my world mark on July 7th of this year


----------



## Superchief (Sep 18, 2014)

I just got confirmation for Labor Day week next year at Grand Ocean in exchange for my late April 2014 NCV gold week. I had requested it about two months ago. I had also made a DC point reservation for the same week at SurfWatch. Now I'll have to decide whether to rent that week, redeposit points, or see if another family member or friend wants to use it. 

I typically make a DC point reservation while waiting for an exchange, since this allows us to lock in our travel dates. Flexibility is a good thing


----------



## malago (Sep 18, 2014)

*Maui into Ocean Watch*

About a month agao I deposited into II my Marriott Maui Ocean Club (Easter Week) for a 2015 August (last 2 weeks) into MOW and still waiting.   Any guess as to this trade coming thru?


----------



## Superchief (Sep 20, 2014)

Superchief said:


> I just got confirmation for Labor Day week next year at Grand Ocean in exchange for my late April 2014 NCV gold week. I had requested it about two months ago. I had also made a DC point reservation for the same week at SurfWatch. Now I'll have to decide whether to rent that week, redeposit points, or see if another family member or friend wants to use it.
> 
> I typically make a DC point reservation while waiting for an exchange, since this allows us to lock in our travel dates. Flexibility is a good thing



I forgot to mention that Grand Ocean wasn't available for DC point reservations, so II actually had better availability than DC. This contradicts what MVC sales people are telling everyone about the death of II.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 20, 2014)

Quimby4 said:


> I have had an on going search for NCV Mid July 2014 - Mid August 2014, since summer 2013.
> 
> Using 3 units, nothing.
> Using 1 bedroom & Studio Gold DSV, wishing I hadn't locked them off to trade.
> ...



I forgot to update.
I did receive the trades into Ko'Olina, not 2 bedrooms, but I consider premium since Spring Break. Was happy to get 3 units the same week for the whole family to visit together.


DSV studio = MKO Studio (island view), will try to retrade as it gets closer
DSV 1B = MKO 1 bedroom (oceanview)
DSV 2B = MKO 1 bedroom (oceanview)
(all my DSV are gold units)

I never did get a NCV trade for Summer 2014, luckily I found a week for late June 2014, a few weeks before, that I was able to grab while searching.


----------



## Cindala (Oct 4, 2014)

Traded Marriott Grand Vista Gold 2 bedroom for July 4th week Marriott Fairway Villas Platinum 2 bedroom. Did not put in request, traded directly online,

I was actually surprised at what was available to me just by looking online at Interval.


----------



## Fairwinds (Oct 4, 2014)

Traded  this year with a gold FC for Plat St. Kitts. Request place 10-11 months out. Confirmed at  >9 months.


----------



## RebV (Jan 23, 2015)

*Super quick 2-week exchange filled!!!!*

I have been searching for Marriott exchanges using my two deposited weeks to no avail.  Sunday I called II and put in my request and by yesterday I had two confirmed back-to-back exchanges for Hawaii next Christmas!!  Ko Olina first and then Waiohai to end the year. I was really getting worried when I didn't see anything on my own.  This is the first time I have used the request system and am glad that I did.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2015)

You confirmed two exchanges in to Hawaii over Christmas? If so, this post is more fitting in this thread in the Marriott forum.

It would be rare to ever see this kind of availability just sitting online.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow...what were you using to exchange?!!


----------



## rgrisard (Jul 2, 2016)

*Interval Alive and Well*

Just got confirmation to Marriott Waiohai on Kaua'i for a 2BR.  I used a Gold Frenchmen's Cove 2BR.   Exchange is for Spring Break 2017, week before Easter.


----------



## HelenaJanelle (Jul 3, 2016)

rgrisard said:


> Just got confirmation to Marriott Waiohai on Kaua'i for a 2BR.  I used a Gold Frenchmen's Cove 2BR.   Exchange is for Spring Break 2017, week before Easter.



That's great news!  Just out of curiosity, how far out did you place this request?  We also own at MFC during the gold season and put an OGS for Waiohai and several other resorts for summer 2017.  Not sure if we have a realistic chance of this being fulfilled.  But was just curious to learn more details of your experience.

Thanks!


----------



## rgrisard (Jul 3, 2016)

I banked it from previous year so it was a good 22 months out when I placed the request although I knew it couldn't execute more than about 12 months out I wanted to be first in line.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 5, 2016)

*Got Marriott's Custom House in Boston for 4th of July week next year.*

I. I. just gave us a 1BR unit at Marriott's Custom House in Boston for 4th of July week next year. We used a 2BR gold week at Grande Vista for this trade. We deposited our unit less than 2 months ago.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 16, 2016)

I just received Myrtle Beach for next year checkin of July 16th.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 16, 2016)

NJDave,
What size, season and resort did you use and when did you start your OGS?


----------



## NJDave (Jul 17, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> NJDave,
> What size, season and resort did you use and when did you start your OGS?




I started the request about 2 years months ago. I requested July 2016 and July 2017 but never received a July 2016 confirmation.  I ended up reserving at Harborside with points (which is where we are now) for July 2016.  I thus canceled the 2016 request but kept the July 2017 dates.  

I used a 2 bedroom at Cypress Harbour with a week 52 check in.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2016)

rgrisard said:


> Just got confirmation to Marriott Waiohai on Kaua'i for a 2BR.  I used a Gold Frenchmen's Cove 2BR.   Exchange is for Spring Break 2017, week before Easter.



Very nice! I actually deposited my Waiohai with a March 11, 2017 check-in back in February (obviously not the unit you got).


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 19, 2016)

NJDave said:


> I just received Myrtle Beach for next year checkin of July 16th.



Now that's a premium trade at 12 months out! Congrats.


----------



## NJDave (Jul 19, 2016)

thinze3 said:


> Now that's a premium trade at 12 months out! Congrats.



Thanks

I used to count on getting Myrtle Beach or Hawaii in July (my most frequent requests).  This past year (for July 2016 check in) was the first year I didn't get my request within 6 months of checkin.  I requested a two bedroom for either Myrtle Beach or Grande Ocean for July.


----------



## spaulino (Jul 21, 2016)

*Locked off my Unit - But I have Questions on Depositing into II*

sorry posted here incorrectly.


----------



## disneymom1 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Hawaii here we come!*

Just matched a 2 bedroom at Maui Ocean Club (MMO) for Aug 2017!!  Trade used was a 2 bedroom July 2017  Manor Club.  Request was placed a month and a half ago (request first).   Should I purchase e-plus?  I purchased the MVC travel insurance before I placed the trade request.

We have only been to Hawaii once and it was 20 years ago.  We are so excited!  Maui/Hawaii - here were come!!  Thank you Interval!

We want to also visit Kauai for a few days while we are there.  Anyone have any hotel suggestions??


----------



## GregT (Sep 9, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Just matched a 2 bedroom at Maui Ocean Club (MMO) for Aug 2017!!  Trade used was a 2 bedroom July 2017  Manor Club.  Request was placed a month and a half ago (request first).   Should I purchase e-plus?  I purchased the MVC travel insurance before I placed the trade request.
> 
> We have only been to Hawaii once and it was 20 years ago.  We are so excited!  Maui/Hawaii - here were come!!  Thank you Interval!
> 
> We want to also visit Kauai for a few days while we are there.  Anyone have any hotel suggestions??



That is a terrific trade, congratulations!!  Enjoy MOC, it is a favorite of mine!

Best,

Greg


----------



## MabelP (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes...Timber Lodge for New Years. Confirmed last weekend.


----------



## klpca (Sep 9, 2016)

MabelP said:


> Yes...Timber Lodge for New Years. Confirmed last weekend.



Wow! That sounds like it will be so much fun! Great trade.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 9, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Just matched a 2 bedroom at Maui Ocean Club (MMO) for Aug 2017!!  Trade used was a 2 bedroom July 2017  Manor Club.  Request was placed a month and a half ago (request first).   Should I purchase e-plus?  I purchased the MVC travel insurance before I placed the trade request.
> 
> We have only been to Hawaii once and it was 20 years ago.  We are so excited!  Maui/Hawaii - here were come!!  Thank you Interval!
> 
> We want to also visit Kauai for a few days while we are there.  Anyone have any hotel suggestions??



Congratulations on your trade into MOC. With the renovations they are currently making, your timing is great. They will be done near the end of this year.

With regard to Kauai, you may want to consider the Marriott Kauai Beach Club. Part of it is timeshare and part is hotel. It is a relatively short drive from the airport and is centrally located. Over a few days you could easily explore Princeville and the north side of the island, and then Poipu to the south and the Waimea Canyon to the west. Much to see there.

Have a great time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dneveu (Sep 9, 2016)

We just received a trade into Marriott Newport Coast for the week including Labor Day next year.  Receiving the trade about 12 months out is great.  We traded a two bedroom 2016 Cypress Harbor Easter week for a two bedroom 2017 Labor Day week in Newport Coast.


----------



## Steve A (Sep 10, 2016)

Just received a September 7, 2017 week at Newport Coast for a Barony silver.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 10, 2016)

We just received 2 trades within the last few weeks that are outstanding values for us. Both within 12 months of check-in. 

We own weeks 39 and 40 at the Marriott Monarch which we purchased for about $200 each back during the recession.   

We look forward to using these fall season weeks in 5 years or so when school calendars aren't a concern but for now to be able to trade these week for nice summer weeks when my daughter is off from med school and son on high school break is just an outstanding outcome for us.

For the 3rd year in a row we've been able to trade back into the HHI for the weeks we want. We set it up to request 2 consecutive weeks for Aug 12th and Aug 19 check-ins.  2 weeks ago the week 40 hit for the week 31 Aug 12 and last night the week 39 hit for Aug 19th.  

So we now have 2 weeks on the ocean at the Monarch for next August. Hopefully they can give us the same room and that will be just icing on the cake but overall we couldn't be happier with the outcome.

I now have another trade for the Aug 19 check-in using a week 33 Harbour Pointe to hopefully secure a week for my SIL.  

Last year we traded a HP week 39 for a HP July 4th week for a friend so now I'm eager to see if a HP summer week 33 can secure an OF resort like the GO or Monarch.   If that goes through  that is even a bigger trade win then trading our fall Monarchs for a summer Monarchs IMHO.

Either way we're extremely happy with II and the trades we're getting back into our resorts for "better" weeks than we own.

Edited to add for detail that these were "Request First" trades.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 10, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Just matched a 2 bedroom at Maui Ocean Club (MMO) for Aug 2017!!  Trade used was a 2 bedroom July 2017  Manor Club.  Request was placed a month and a half ago (request first).   Should I purchase e-plus?  I purchased the MVC travel insurance before I placed the trade request.
> 
> We have only been to Hawaii once and it was 20 years ago.  We are so excited!  Maui/Hawaii - here were come!!  Thank you Interval!
> 
> We want to also visit Kauai for a few days while we are there.  Anyone have any hotel suggestions??



You should be excited! I'm with Greg T, The Marriott Maui Ocean Club and the immediate area is very special and you will enjoy it tremendously. 

This is one of the best trades I've seen in some time. To get a 2BDRM MOC for a Manor Club is outstanding value.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 20, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm eager to see if a HP summer week 33 can secure an OF resort like the GO or Monarch.   If that goes through  that is even a bigger trade win then trading our fall Monarchs for a summer Monarchs IMHO.
> 
> Either way we're extremely happy with II and the trades we're getting back into our resorts for "better" weeks than we own.
> 
> Edited to add for detail that these were "Request First" trades.



So I believe we received another great trade for what we think is a premium week, a week 31, check-in 8/12/17 at the Marriott Monarch.  Maybe for some this isn't a super prime week but it is in our book. 

What is interesting is I reference above the II request I have in with a Harbour Pointe week 33 as I try for a GO or Monarch week 31 or 32.

Well I also put in the same II trade request using a Harbour Pointe week 39 and that is what hit, so I ended up getting a week 31 at the Monarch for a Harbour Pointe week 39 and the HP week 33 for a Monarch or GO week is still pending. Go figure. 

Now I'm hoping the HP week 33 trade comes through and then we'll have 2 units for 2 weeks at the Monarch all on II trades. 

So to recap all our II activity which we consider fits the "Has anyone received a premium Marriott..." 

Traded Monarch week 39 2016 for Monarch Week 31 2017
Traded Monarch week 40 2016 for Monarch Week 32 2017
Traded Harbour Pointe week 39 2016 for Monarch Week 31 2017
Traded Harbour Pointe week 33 2016 for Monarch Week 32 2017 (pending)

For us this is really great value as we love the OF HHI Marriotts but only own gold weeks and can only travel summer time for the next 5 years so to be able to easily trade into summer weeks for us is just awesome. And the extra units will be for friends/family.


----------



## Marathoner (Sep 25, 2016)

Traded, using OGS, my 2017 Week 27 (July 4th week) Fairway Villas 2BR for a 2017 Week 35 (last week of August) Barony Beach Club 2BR.  Matched 11 months out.


----------

